# A beginners dilemma - Fuji HS10 or Nikon D3100 ?



## ljlijash (Feb 4, 2011)

the time has come to get myself a good cam. In fact I'm planning to take it within a week. I had almost decided on the fuji HS10 as I am beginner and also want the video option, But today my friend pointed out the Nikon D3100 and I fell in luv with it.

What do u the experts say - for a beginner like me is it worth to pay the xtra cash and opt for a DSLR ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought nikon D3100 in jan and its a brilliant cam....but in DSLR world u have to keep spending on things.

Like I am not satisfied with either zoom which is just like 3x(18-55) and neither macro pics...soo I am gonna spend again this month...and again later this year.

if u get fuji HS10 u wont get pic quality like a dslr but u get long zoom and ok type of normal photographs.


So tu sum up...if u like to get a cam and start clicking get fuji or if u want to learn photography u can get D3100


----------



## toofan (Feb 4, 2011)

It depends upon how much you will use and for what you want to use.

If you only be shooting the family members and friends on a fucntion at home or at some tour etc then its better to buy the P & S cam.

But if you think you love photography and will shoot daily like flowers, insects, portraits landscapes then go for D3100 you will not be dissapointed by the image quality.

But you will not get the zoom which you can get with P&S. for such zoom you may have to spend lacks and lacks.


----------



## ljlijash (Feb 4, 2011)

toofan said:


> It depends upon how much you will use and for what you want to use.
> 
> If you only be shooting the family members and friends on a fucntion at home or at some tour etc then its better to buy the P & S cam.
> 
> ...



I intend to pursue photography as my hobby. I am more into landscapes sports and family pictures. Flowers, yes once in a while .. I've decided on the D3100 as of now... will let u  guys updated !!!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent decision I bought it for 29k

Landscape pics with 18-55 is great...but just zoom is too less

Pics upto iso 3200 is clean and look good


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I bought nikon D3100 in jan and its a brilliant cam....but in DSLR world u have to keep spending on things.


u bought it @29k with VR Kit lens ?



sujoyp said:


> Like I am not satisfied with either zoom which is just like 3x(18-55) and neither macro pics...


But if we can use other Nikon lenses to get max zoom such 10x or 15x etc 



sujoyp said:


> soo I am gonna spend again this month...and again later this year.


u will buy another camera....


I also liked this D3100 & Canon 550D but latter is expensive.so planing
to get D3100.

Q:There so many Lens available from Nikon.But how to verify that a particular
lense will fit the D3100.Any ideas?


The supplied VR lens is good for normal photography such as landscape,family photos etc.

But which lens model is good for long zoom photography.Such clicking a 
Bird in a High Tree...coz 3x is not good for dat....


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> u bought it @29k with VR Kit lens ?
> 
> 
> But if we can use other Nikon lenses to get max zoom such 10x or 15x etc
> ...



some one pls reply to this...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2011)

D3100 lens compatibility can be checked from this Nikon | Imaging Products | Lens Compatiblity - Nikon D3100

If u want AF then check the AF column and see which lenses can be autofocussed with D3100

2nd query answer is get Nikkor 55-300 AFS VR lens...enough for taking great bird and wildlife shots for us


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh BTW Nikon recently released a deep red/maroon version of the D3100 in India. Costs the same but looks different from the usual black DSLRs. See if you can catch hold of one of those


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2011)

marron DSLR  ....nice idea for a pro...I would take a white canon SLR with matching white lenses 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just found this cam..Sigma SD1..design look interesting..it have 15x3 thats a 45mp sensor 

*www.dpreview.com/news/1110/sigma/SD1wood1.jpg

*www.dpreview.com/news/1110/sigma/SD1wood2.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 14, 2011)

Personally, I think this looks hot:

*img4.flixcart.com//image/camera/z/y/f/nikon-d3100-slr-400x400-imad2wnypucvbjzy.jpeg


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 21, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Personally, I think this looks hot:
> 
> *img4.flixcart.com//image/camera/z/y/f/nikon-d3100-slr-400x400-imad2wnypucvbjzy.jpeg



agree...


----------

